# Disappointed now, he's said sorry



## Pedantic (1 December 2011)

And this is pathetic as well "The GMB union said the apology was not enough and revealed that it planned to organise a picket against Mr Clarkson." FFS some people should get a life, well that is if they haven't been shot or jumped under a train..........


----------



## Capriole (1 December 2011)

he said sorry? The big boys must have made him do it 

I wouldnt think he meant it though, probably had his fingers crossed behind his back.

picketing against him, bunch of jokers

*enshrine of tools*


----------



## perfect11s (1 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			And this is pathetic as well "The GMB union said the apology was not enough and revealed that it planned to organise a picket against Mr Clarkson." FFS some people should get a life, well that is if they haven't been shot or jumped under a train..........
		
Click to expand...

Looks like another win for the po faced lemon suckers...  Boo!!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (1 December 2011)

Yup I was disappointed too , that's the sad world we live in now .


----------



## Goldenstar (1 December 2011)

yes snow angel fingers defiantly crossed .
just like when my other half says he's sorry for being late I know he's got his fingers crossed.
I feel better now .


----------



## FairyLights (2 December 2011)

perhaps we should organise a "We Love Jeremy" demo. LOL


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (2 December 2011)

Don't despair all you Jezza Huggers, he had his fingers crossed behind his back and everyone under the age of ten knows that doesn't count


----------



## irish_only (2 December 2011)

blazingsaddles said:



			Don't despair all you Jezza Huggers, he had his fingers crossed behind his back and everyone under the age of ten knows that doesn't count

Click to expand...

lol  I'd apologise if it meant keeping my job. "With all due respect etc etc"

Let's hope it doesn't mean he'll be gagged in future. Life just wouldn't be the same without his brilliant take on certain issues.


----------



## Zebedee (2 December 2011)

Anyway what he said was that he was happy to apologise if he or the BBC had caused offence. That isn't quite the same as saying he was sorry !!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 December 2011)

Clarkson?  Apologised?  Surely not.

If he has,  the man's a traitor.  I'm off to the pub.

Alec.


----------



## Mike007 (2 December 2011)

I am sure Winston Churchill never apollogised for suggesting Machine gunning striking miners and sending them packing ,back to their pits.Always thought it was one of his better ideas


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 December 2011)

'Course he didn't mean it, he's just trying to soothe Dave I've-thrown-my-dummy-out-of-my-pram Prentis.

Don't worry Jeremy, its not your fault he failed to cause mass disruption with his strike.


----------



## FairyLights (2 December 2011)

LOL


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2011)

If you listen I think you will find he never said sorry


----------



## Wundahorse (3 December 2011)

Another case of Mr Clarkson failing to take any responsibility for the ignorant remarks which invariably tumble from his over large mouth.Is he sorry?No of course he isn't,and he apportions blame on the BBC.Perhaps he should get the Jonathan Ross treatment.The comments Clarkson made,originated from his own underlying distorted beliefs about public sector pensions,which have been perpetrated by the cameron loving media.


----------



## PorkChop (3 December 2011)

Can I just say I adore Jeremy - god help those that take themselves far too seriously x


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (4 December 2011)

I didn't used to have that much time for Jeremy Clarkson, but now I am really starting to like and admire the guy. That 'apology' was very carefully worded and didn't imply he was sorry. And he shouldn't be. And neither am I. Go Jeremy!


----------



## criptic (5 December 2011)

anything for the job!


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 December 2011)

I dont watch the One show as I cant stand a certain presenter but happened to turn the telly on as it started and saw Jeremy Clarkson so sat down to watch it. Anyone with an ounce of sense can tell by the tone of his voice he was joking ! There was a woman on the Jeremy Vine radio 2 show the next day who got her self in such a state and even said that she'd like to take JC outside and shoot him in front of his family - 2 wrongs love etc etc. I found myself saying "for *******s sake" out loud to myself whilst walking the street (I was wearing a mini walkman). And no he didn't apologise and I bet his latest xmas offering sales figures have gone through the roof.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 December 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			And no he didn't apologise and I bet his latest xmas offering sales figures have gone through the roof.
		
Click to expand...

 Very likely.  I've been meaning to buy one of his books for ages and never got round to it. Now I'll be buying several of his books for Christmas presents.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (5 December 2011)

He's just a loud mouthed boor. Not funny at all but hey if it means he sells more of his crappy dvds then I guess he'll spout all sorts of drivel to do it...


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 December 2011)

horserider said:



			Very likely.  I've been meaning to buy one of his books for ages and never got round to it. Now I'll be buying several of his books for Christmas presents.
		
Click to expand...

wot????????????, i never realised his followers were literate.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 December 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			wot????????????, i never realised his followers were literate.
		
Click to expand...

Literate and with a sense of humour too.


----------



## Spudlet (5 December 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson is just dull.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 December 2011)

just checking the definition of moron on the wikopedia thing


----------



## Mithras (5 December 2011)

Personally, I'd rather see UNISON workers apologising for this endemic fraud which has left thousands of innocent homeowners out of pocket:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-14965150


----------



## perfect11s (5 December 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			just checking the definition of moron on the wikopedia thing
		
Click to expand...

 no need!!! its a labour voter .....


----------



## Black_Horse_White (6 December 2011)

He should stick to what he's good at, oh dear what is that now? I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## indiat (6 December 2011)

Black_Horse_White said:



			He should stick to what he's good at, oh dear what is that now? I seem to have forgotten.
		
Click to expand...

Having offensive and ill-informed opinions, and he does it all to a deadline too for his articles. What a man! (I'm being sarcastic).


----------



## Kittykins (8 December 2011)

Wundahorse said:



			Another case of Mr Clarkson failing to take any responsibility for the ignorant remarks which invariably tumble from his over large mouth.Is he sorry?No of course he isn't,and he apportions blame on the BBC.Perhaps he should get the Jonathan Ross treatment.The comments Clarkson made,originated from his own underlying distorted beliefs about public sector pensions,which have been perpetrated by the cameron loving media.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, it was a joke. If you listen to the whole thing, he actually said he supports the strikes but went on to say "in the interests of giving a balanced view..." and then made those comments. That's why they were so over the top - he was playing it for comic effect. 

I'll admit it wasn't the funniest joke ever...


----------



## Dirtymare (8 December 2011)

horserider said:



			Literate and with a sense of humour too.
		
Click to expand...

***Very much like****


----------

